# TYG New Routine



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 1, 2005)

Box Squats ??? Monday (285)

Week 1 6x3 @ 185
Week 2 6x4 @ 185
Week 3 6x5 @ 185
Week 4 6x5 @ 185
Week 5 6x6 @ 185
Week 6 5x5 @ 200
Week 7 4x4 @ 215
Week 8 3x3 @ 225
Week 9 2x2 @ 240
Week 10 1x1 @ 270 / 1x1 @ 300

Assistance Work

Goodmornings ??? 2x5
SLDL ??? 2x5
Calves ??? 4x10 on any Machine

Flat Bench ??? Wednesday (295)

Week 1 8x3 175
Week 2 8x3 190
Week 3 8x3 205
Week 4 4x3 220
Week 5 4x3 235
Week 6 2x3 250
Week 7 2x3 265
Week 8 2x3 280
Week 9 1x3 295

Assistance Work

Rack Lockouts ??? 2x5
JM Presses ??? 2x5
CG Incline Presses ??? 2x5
Triceps Pushdown ??? 2x8

Deadlift Routine ??? Friday (455)

Rack Pulls alt with Deadlifts every 3rd week ??? 4x3
Back Extensions ??? 2x5
B/O Row ??? 2x5
WG Pull Down ??? 2x6
BB Curls ??? 2x4-6
DB Curls ??? 2x4-6

Shoulders

Military Press ??? 3x4-6
Side Raises ??? 3x5
Rear Press ??? 2x6


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 1, 2005)

Day 1

ok well here is how i did my first day... for legs

Box Squats

6x3 @ 185 for box squats at about 14" with a 1-2 second pause (sets x reps)

SLDL

1x5 @ 315
1x6 @ 325

Goodmornings

2x6 @ 185

Standing Calf Raise with slight angle

3x8 @ whole rack (400?)

felt good.....SLDL KILL!


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 1, 2005)

For bench and squat, on the first weeks, what % of your 3rm are you using? 
Thats looks like a VERY interesting routine.

GL with the new journal/routine


----------



## P-funk (Mar 1, 2005)

great...I am going to subscribe to this thread and follow your progress!!



> 1x5 @ 315
> 1x6 @ 325




Is that sets x reps??  1 set of six?  Or is that 6 sets of singles?


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 1, 2005)

Flat Bench ... it goes from 65-100 percent of my 1RM ... but as you'll see i'm doing more reps than normal...ie my 1RM should be 1 Rep but by the end i should be able to get 3 reps with my OLD 1RM and a new 1RM OF ... 310-315 ... or so i hope!

Box Squats (not like a squat but using a 14" crate to sit on at the bottom of my squat pause for a second then ascend to the top of my ROM) .... it starts off at 65% of my 1RM and stays there for several weeks just adding one more rep to each of my 6 sets...then i go up in weight drop sets/reps and focus more on maximal strength...


It is a very interesting routine....Ed Coan developed the squat routine and I adapted it to me using the Box Squat instead and cutting out some lower percentages...while adapting the bench routine without some percentages from Mike Ruggiera another Powerlifter who benches insane weight...check him out...and I made up the dead routine myself because i'm doing stiff legged deads on monday i'll do rack pulls from either the smith machine or cage and every 3rd week i'll do traditional deads as to not overtrain the lift or my back!  I think it should be great...i need to get my strength up in chest/legs...my dead is relatively strong for my other lifts and height/weight...

Thanks for the encouragement!


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 1, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> great...I am going to subscribe to this thread and follow your progress!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks P-Funk add in any advice that you like! its sets x reps...so one set of 6

My biggest problem has been partying w/ old college buddies = too much alcohol, which i will cut back one but also my diet needs to get into check i am basically an ectomesomorph, a thin guy with propensity to put on muscle...i have more of a bodybuilders body but thin at 180 lol because of my metabolism but earning my strength of a powerlifter relative to my height/weight my goal is to get a good coeffecient and do some fun competitions!  This is not a 100 percent powerlifting routine just some of its fundamentals incorporated but I'll eventually do a full out program once i meet more lifters and get stronger...thanks again!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 1, 2005)

I'll definitely be checking this journal out. Looking good bro.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 2, 2005)

Day 2

3/2 -- Chest/ Triceps

*Flat Bench*

8x3 @ 185 (sets x reps)

*8" Rack Lock Outs*

225 x 8
275 x 4
295 x 2

*5" Rack Lock Outs*

2x3 @ 275 ... I measured the rack lockouts from the bar to my chest i guess thats right

*JM Presses*

1x8 @ 135
2x5 @ 175

*Smith Machine Incline CG Bench*

1x6 Both sets @ 205
1x4
*
Rev Grip Pull Downs (PUsh downs were occupied)*

2x8 @ 100lbs

*Hammer Machine Incline Bench*

2x5 with 3 plates on each side

_
I loved the Rack lockouts at the 5 or so inch setting as moving 275 is hard as fcuk on the lift off but its a little easier then a full ROM but still tough...much harder to lift off then a normal bench without a doubt!_


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

good session.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

Thanks Bro...We'll see how this goes...im getting yelled at on other boards for not doing westside, but i wanna try this for a bit to see if i can see any results...i'll do the 9 weeks and max out...if no increase westside it is!


----------



## Yanick (Mar 3, 2005)

lookin good. don't listen to those guys, westside might be a great program but its NOT the only way to train, plenty of guys have gotten strong on other programs.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 3, 2005)

you have your whole life to do westside or HST or any set program where the rules are written out for you.  Take the time to experiment and try to figure things out on your own.  you lean a lot more about your body that way and what works best for you.


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 3, 2005)

Yea bro, thanks Im gonna stick this out for at least two months, then take a week to measure my max's with light assistance work then take it from there...if you see any flaws or inconsistancies etc in my workouts give me a shout and keep me on course! thanks fellas.

I am researching som WS stuff and i might substitute or alternate some exercises to work different exercises once i figure out how to do them and where they belong without totally switching to the conjugate method, i'll keep the western periodization style for a bit as it worked for ed coan and ryan kennelly...anyway...thanks


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 4, 2005)

Day 3 -- 3/4/05

*Rack Lockouts* (Bottom of Plates 12" from the ground it seems high???)

working sets of:

1x3 @ 455
1x3 @ 455
*
Static Holds in Power Rack* (same as Rack Lockouts)

3x20 seconds @ 315

*Chest Supported Rows *(harder then b/o rows weight wise)

2x6 @ 4 plates (180) 
*
CG Pulldowns*

2x8 @ 180lb pin

*BB Curls*

2x8 @ 115

*DB Curls*

2x5 @ 60lb DB's each


----------



## tenxyearsxgone (Mar 5, 2005)

3/5/05 -- Shoulders etc
*
Standing Military *(first rep was cleaned from my knees)

2x8 @ 135

*Side Raises
*
2x7 @ 50lb DB's each
*
Seated Rear Delt* (opp. of pec deck)

2x8 @ 180lb Pin

*Forearm Grip Roll (*spin a rope around a small bar w/ a 10lb plate attached)
supersetted with BB Rolls (behind the back)

2 sets 10lb plate to 80lb BB
*
Seated Military Press* (Hammer STrength sort of goes on an angle)

1x6 @ 2 Plates each side
1x3 @ 2 Plates + 25lb plate each side
*
Treadmill *5 minute walk cooldown


----------

